# After changing from domain to workgroup, can't log on to windows xp (tablet edition)



## stmiller (Dec 23, 2004)

I have been able to log in to my tablet pc running XP pro SP2 both at work (where I am on a domain) and at home. I wanted to print from the tablet via my desktop at home, so in order to access the local resources I thought I had to tell my tablet to connect to the local windows workgroup rather than through a domain, so I switched this setting - but now at the log on screen it will not accept my username and password, and I always get the message: "The system could not log you on. Make sure your User name and domain are correct, then type your password again."

I cannot access my computer at all - hitting F5 and trying safe mode or any of the other options don't work - I always end up at the log on screen with the same results.

Any ideas?? I have to find a way to log on! Secondarily, is there a way to access my printer on the local workgroup without encountering this problem again?

Thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Your domain login credentials are on the domain server, not on the local machine. You need to use a local machine logon for what you're trying to do.


----------



## stmiller (Dec 23, 2004)

johnwill said:


> Your domain login credentials are on the domain server, not on the local machine. You need to use a local machine logon for what you're trying to do.


I do not know my local machine's username and password!! This is actually my mother's work computer and she is not much of a techy, and doesn't know of any other usernames and passwords. I have tried all the combos that I can think of, none of which work.

Would it be possible for her to log on to the computer if she was connected to the domain at work? Then I could simply change it back to using the domain and not the workgroup.

Otherwise, is the only solution to find out the local username and password to log in?

Thanks!


----------



## jmdoran (Dec 30, 2007)

I am having the same problem. Did you ever figure out how to get around this?


----------



## Tomxyz (Jan 25, 2008)

I have precisely the same problem (except that it's my wife's work laptop.)
Her work tech person does't know how to get past the log-in screen either. It seems the only thing to do would be to re-install windows xp pro which will wipe out all data. She has some important documents on this laptop. HELP!


----------



## Tomxyz (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's how I solved the problem. I downloaded "Windows Key" program from lostpassword.com which allowed me to log in as administrator. Then I did a system restore to a date prior to my trying to change from domain to workgroup. 

I still don't know how I can get the laptop to print through my home network. It does connect to my home network through a wireless card so I CAN access the Internet.


----------



## bmahlios (May 8, 2010)

I am having the same damn problem. I am closing down my company so I told my IT company to chnge the setting so that I run it from home. When I got home and set it up, it kept telling that it could not connect to the domain. So I changed it over toWorkgroup and also changed the computer name. 

Now I can't log in. Is there anyway to fix this without downloading something or re-installing?


----------

